# [Italian NR] Mattia Furlan - 2:46.84 7x7 single



## imvelox (Aug 13, 2014)

1:17/1:13/16

I suck at edges


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 13, 2014)

Those centres are absolutely ridiculous, if you can improve your edges to ~1:00 you would be unbeatable.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice :O. Keep it up 

btw.... nice signature Mollerz


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 13, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> Very nice :O. Keep it up
> 
> btw.... nice signature Mollerz



Article in paper I read 5 mins ago mentioned ich big ein berliner, so I managed to understand Mollerz' signature.
Baader-Meinhof phenomenon...

Anyway on topic, nice solve! Congrats on your temporary CR as well :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 13, 2014)

Your turning is so fast. It's unbelievable.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 13, 2014)

Ridiculously fast, and you haven't even been cubing for that long!


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 13, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Article in paper I read 5 mins ago mentioned ich big ein berliner, so I managed to understand Mollerz' signature.
> Baader-Meinhof phenomenon...
> 
> Anyway on topic, nice solve! Congrats on your temporary CR as well :tu



His signature is also a reference to sunday night in Roskilde ^^


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2014)

wtf tps
wtf centers

wtf


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 13, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> His signature is also a reference to sunday night in Roskilde ^^



Actually it's a reference to Welcome To Cambridge when Cornelius was teaching me German, but it also holds true that I said things on Sunday night in Roskilde


----------



## andi25 (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome solve Mattia ! I'm sure WR will be yours in the future.



Mollerz said:


> Actually it's a reference to Welcome To Cambridge when Cornelius was teaching me German, but it also holds true that I said things on Sunday night in Roskilde



Somehow I feel like it refers to some things I said on that night


----------

